# Implantation bleeding



## Maria03 (Mar 14, 2005)

Hi, this is my first posting on the site - although over the past 6 months I've learned a lot of useful information from Fertility Friends.  
I had a miscarriage and have been trying to work out exactly when I got pregnant.  Could implantation bleeding happen as late as 3 weeks after sexual intercourse?


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi there

Sorry to hear of your mc...I've suffered 2 early mc's this year so understand how upsetting it can be.

I think it's unlikely to be implantation bleeding 3 weeks after making love. Implantation usually occurs between 5 - 9 days after ovulation (some ladies are given slightly different cycle days but all around these times) eg if you ovulated CD14 implantation would usually occur between CD19 & CD23...obviously these are just approximate. If you mean you had sexual intercourse around ovulation then 3 weeks would be too late to be implantation but would more like be period/spotting.

Sorry, not sure if I've helped.
Good luck & take care
Natasha


----------



## Maria03 (Mar 14, 2005)

Thanks Natasha - that is a help!


----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

Hi,

When i got pg back in Feb this year I had a slight pinky discharge about days 19/20 (Ovulate roughly day 12) then found out was pg at 5 weeks (ended in ep tho). So, i am sure that was implantation bleeding then. Had been doing the 'deed' on days 12-16 so would make sense.  

But, i am not very knowlegeable on this fertility stuff, not been on this site very long!

Jo x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi Jo

Implantation bleed around CD19/20 with ovulation around CD12 would be about right as would be 7/8 dpo.

If bleed around 3 weeks past ovulation then would mean implantation taking place around CD29 which would be very very late, as the corpus luteum doesn't survive that long & any bleeding around that time is far more likely to be spotting/AF.

Take care 
Natasha


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Hi,

Just wanted to see if this adds up - but not getting my hopes up! On CD 17 today, after sex yesterday notice a little blood (sorry tmi). Just been to the loo and noticed some more on wiping. I think I OV'd CD12/13 so would this be right for implantation bleeding?? I have PCOS and used to have very short cycles, I'm just hoping I'm not going back to that!  Done 6 months on Clomid & Metformin now just on Metformin.

Natasha, my little medical wizard, HELP ME!!!

xxxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hello Kerry my little clomid chick 

Please please don't take my word as gospel as I'm no medical pro (I went no further than A level human biology...although perhaps I should look into doing an open uni course   )...it seems a little early to be AF & could possibly be implantation bleed...if you ov'd cd12 & you're on cd17 then that's 5 dpo...at the end of the day we're all different so although most "books" say implantation between 5-12dpo then there must be women who have it earlier or later. 

I sooooo hope it's your month & will be keeping fingers, toes & eyes crossed for you (I'm typing with my nose  )

Thinking of you 

Good luck hun & take care 
Natasha


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Thank you honey, will see what happens. Not going to get my hopes up though!

xxx


----------

